
Mobile Radiation Standards to Be Relaxed Ahead of 5G Roll-Out - digighoul
https://digit.fyi/mobile-radiation-5g-uk/
======
lm28469
This is insanity. It's not the first time we put profit and "innovation"
before health and environment though.

We don't know what we're playing with, how long have we considered asbestos,
pesticides, lead paint, &c. as safe before we finally stopped lying to
ourselves ? years, decades even ... This thing should be studied for way
longer before being implemented in our cities.

